# Big Dog's Breakfast Experiment - Southwest Scrambled Eggs



## BigDog (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sure there are a million renditions, but I've had a hankerin' to make my own having found Emeril's Southwester Essence. This was good, but I want to get other thoughts from y'all, Here's what I did:

(I say "about" because I didn't measure a thing)

4 eggs, scrambled
about 1 tbsp. (maybe a bit less) Emeril's Southwest Essence
About 1/4 to 1/3 cup chopped onion
about 1/8 cup of roasted pableno pepper
about 1/4 to 1/3 cup crumbled sausage, cooked
2 cloves of garlic, crushed and minced
about 1/2 cup finely shredded mild cheddar

I sauted the onion and garlic in a bit of olive oil. I then added the crumbled sausage and pableno. I then mixed the Essence in with the eggs and whisked them up. I poured the eggs over everything in the pan, sprinkled the cheese over, and cooked.

This would actually serve at leasts 2.

My thoughts on the outcome:

Not bad, but not much heat. I'm not wanting it fire hot, but this just didn't do it for me. The dominant flavor was the sausage, which could mean too much, or maybe it should have been cooked with the onion and garlic. Also, the pableno's texture post roasting was flimsy, so I'm not for doing that again (for this type of recipe). I used yellow onion, which was quite strong in odor, cut in a fine dice. 

I think overall as an initial start, it wasn't bad. It just didn't seem that the flavors worked together in a nice marriage of flavors. Each bite either the sausage was strong, or the onion, or the pepper. Texture wise, short the peppers, I thought is was fine. I think perhaps alternative pepper selections would be better. Maybe red and yellow bell for a more mild preference, or maybe some other types of red peppers providing more heat in taste. Roasting is a no go for this. I also think using butter for the saute would be better then olive oil.

The intent of this dish is pretty much wide open (restaurant, personal chef, etc.) but I want to have the option of less heat if so desired. That was my thought on the bell peppers versus other peppers.

Have at it, y'all. This is my first real "experiment" and I am by no means a seasoned chef. I look forward to any and all suggestions, etc.!


----------



## auntdot (Jun 7, 2006)

If you want heat, put in some hot pepper sauce.

There are many, I go for the flavor and the heat, but it is your choice.

Love polblanos, but they should not be overcooked for this recipe, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Constance (Jun 7, 2006)

Big Dog, I'm a fan of Emeril's Southwest Essence. I keep a shaker jar on hand, just as I do his Bayou Blast. 
I would go with butter, or even bacon fat for sauteeing your diced vegetables. I've tried using olive oil with eggs, and it just doesn't seem to compliment them. 

Diced green and/or red sweet bell peppers sauteed along with your onions would be very good. 
Or, you could use a teaspoon or so of canned green chili peppers. 
If you want more heat, a splash of Louisiana Hot Sauce would be good. I find it easier to use than Tobasco, as it's not so intense. 

In regard to your sausage, maybe you did use a bit too much for 4 eggs. 

I would haved liked few sliced fresh tomatoes or a spoonfull of salsa, and maybe a dollap of sour cream with this dish. (Of course I'll take a dollap of sour cream on just about anything.)


----------



## auntdot (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree with Constance, some red or green, or both, peppers would be good. And love the idea of some tomatoes.

But when we get this far, I would make a frittata.

It will take a few more eggs, but will set up nicely and the flavors blend so very well.

Just an idea.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 7, 2006)

I wouldn't cook the ingredients separately.  Sauté them all together except the cheese and egg.  I don't think the amount of sausage you used was too much.  You didn't say what kind of sausage you used.

You may want to try chipotle in adobo for a smoky hot flavor along with various colored bell peppers for crunch and flavor.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 8, 2006)

I like Andy's idea about the chipotles in adobo (but then, I like them).  Have you thought about using Chorizo instead of regular breakfast sausage?  You may have to shop around to find a decent Chorizo, or make it yourself.


----------



## Constance (Jun 8, 2006)

I love frittatas, Auntdot. They're actually great left-over, even cold.


----------

